# What's the point in going med free?



## Bumpontherun

Hi ladies:flower:

I'm really starting to think about my next labour now and I'm beginning to have this sneaking feeling that I might want to do it without pain relief. I definitely won't have an epidural and after my last labour I wouldn't have morphine again. I had assumed I'd use gas and air. I can't really explain why I am now considering having a drug free birth - maybe I want to make sure that I am totally myself during labour and able to remember everything - I've lost about 8 hours of my labour with Helen due to a combination of entonox, morphine and exhaustion.

DH thinks I've gone mad.

For those of you who have given birth med free or are planning to what's your motivation? 

There was never a point during my last labour where I would have ever considered an epidural but I'm not sure I would have the strength to say no to the gas!


----------



## Linzi

Im more than likely having nothing.

Only 2 options at home are G&A or pethidine... my Drs surgery won't prescribe pethidine because they don't advocate homebirths rolleyes:) and in labour with my son I reacted badly to gas & air.

I don't have motivation so to speak I just know thats the way it is for me! I am hoping to use a mixture of heat, water & hypnobirthing to manage the pain :)

xxx


----------



## mamawannabee

For me, I want to do it for the baby. One of my friends who had an epidural ended up having a c section because they gave her too much medication and she could not push the baby out and baby had to have Narcan after birth because the drugs had gotten to him. Two of my aunts have had c sections for the same reason, but more importantly, I don't want my baby born on drugs. I wouldn't judge anyone who chooses to use meds, as obviously everyone has different pain tolerances and there are lots of options. However, I will be going med free so long as I have no complications warranting a c section in which case I would obviously have to have something.


----------



## syntaxerror

Only options are epidural and IV drugs. I don't really want either. I'd be up for laughing gas but since I'm in the central US, that's not an option.


----------



## Nikki_d72

for me, it's about doing things as nature intended, as I beleive all the narcotic-based pain releif has a negative impact on the delicate balance of hormones orchestrating labour and I don't want to mess with that. 

I also don't want my baby exposed to those kind of drugs - unfortunately I gave in last time and agreed to pethidine and later had an epi with augmentation drugs and the whole spiral got out of hand and I ended up with a section. 

The peth was meant to "help me relax enough to let me dilate" but stopped my labour entirely and the sleepy wee baby I ended up with (after having to get her cut out of me), who wouldn't feed for 16 hours was evidence enough for me to never want to go down that route again. 

It's crazy, I spent all my pregnancy not so much as taking a paracetamol or a sip of alcohol and then let them give us narcotics during the birth! I got caught in a moment of weakness and wish I hadn't. I refused the morphine after the section too, as I was sure it would go through my breast milk and I was in agony, but it just shows you how your decisions are not always straight whilst in the throes of labour - reason enough to have a birth plan prior or someone well-briefed in your wishes who will advocate for you. 

I'm not sure I'd stress about G&A, as it leaves your system immediately, but I don't think it's available in NZ for HB so I'll do without it - I think, for me, it was too easy to depend on in the false sense that it was getting me though, instead of beleiving in my own ability and it made me hyperventillate a bit, too! 

I want to be as present as possible for my birth and remember every single detail as well as I can, especially as I was robbed of my first one and was the last to hold her.

There will be many different reasons to go med-free but these are my main ones.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Good question!!

For me personally is wasn't really a conscious decision to give birth without drugs. What I wanted was to give birth safely, comfortably and to feel in control. With my first birth which was massively OVER medicated I felt like my daughters birth was something that happened TO me rather than something I actually did or achieved. I still feel bad about that to this day almost 17 years on....
So my subsequent births were not about no meds they were about ME being in control at every level. By default this meant less or no drugs. But I didn't set out thinking I want to do this without them. My choice of birth place dictated what was available to me. I KNEW I did NOT want an epidural again. I knew it was why I needed an episiotomy and forceps with my first so I chose to birth at a Birth Centre (I had with my eldest but agreed to induction so ended up in hospital) where, by default, there were no epidurals. After what was definitely the most empowering birth of the three (nothing tops my home birth overall but my birth centre birth healed me and validated me in a way I can never understate) choosing to give birth at home to my third seemed obvious. So that again restricts the use of drugs and intervention but again it wasn't my motivation. I think an empowering birth can be achieved even with every intervention under the sun. For me it's not about what drug or intervention you did or didn't have. It's about how you are listened to, cared for, respected and that YOU are happy in your informed choices. It's why I say home birth is a state of mind...I'm rambling now aren't I....:blush:


----------



## chuck

After an dover medicated horrible experience last time I knew I wanted to try my darnest to get along without pain meds again. It all seemed so counter productive last time.

And blow me but when I was doing it my way labour didnt actually hurt! 

Not to mention med free is better for you and baby.

(I hasten to add I did have some gas and air)


----------



## minibeast

it just never went through my mind as an option.. not at any stage of my pregnancy or labour.. i think like merv's mum said maybe i also wanted to be fully in control. the thought of being numbed or at all seperate from what's happening scared me much more than any pain. 

my boyfriend was reading a samurai book around the time i was due, there was a quote "if a retainer will just think about what he is to do for the day at hand, he will be able to do anything. if it is a single days work, one should be able to put up with it. tomorrow, too, is but a single day"


----------



## lynnikins

i'll have gas and air at my birth for if i need it but intend to use my TENS then Water for the pain, i find gas and air something of a distraction though and feel like i might have coped better in the final stages without it with EJ though a helpful distraction when being stiched up lol


----------



## canadabear

I am planning a natural hospital birth. I would have gone with a homebirth, but they are extreamly expensive where I am located.

My motivation is doing what nature intended and doing what I believe is best for my baby. I do not think it is possible to have medication/ chemical pain relief without it having some effect on the baby and my own bodies ability to birth properly.

There are so many hormones involved in birth and when we stop part of the process, through pain relief or another intervention, that natural hormonal balance is shifted. It is not surprising to me that so many women that choose epidurals end up with a c-section, forceps birth etc etc. We are messing with the way our bodies are MEANT to go through birth. 'Pain', if you choose to interpret it as such, is PART of the birthing process. 

I guess I figure, if it's not broke, why 'fix' it?! :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

For me i dident want pethidine because of the affect it can have on baby and i dident want an epidural because of the increased chance of needing a section so that left gas and air and i coped just fine on that.


----------



## BlackBerry25

For me, I want to feel every part of being pregnant, labour and delivery. This is my last baby, and I just want to embrace every part of it. :)

I had an epidural with my first, which was accompanied by forceps, the vacuum, episiotomy and a very bad tear. I also had an infection, which I am convinced was from the catheder, and I have had horrible back and pelvic pain since, which I now think was from this whole shebang! I was happy with my first, and I have had no regrets other than my back being screwed up now.


----------



## fides

i am planning to go med-free b/c i am just not comfortable with the idea of any drugs crossing the placenta to my baby. i want to do it for the baby. i will be using a water tub for pain, though.


----------



## SECOND TIMER

To do it drug free for me was the best experience ever I felt so in control and everything happened so much quicker and easier with no interventions  with my son before that I had pethedine and then LOTS of gas and air so much so that by the time I was pushing I just felt exhausted sick and couldnt cope with the pain :-( I was 2 hours pushing him out and all I wanted them to do was put him back in so I could go to sleep lol it really was awful tho.

With my daughter (second birth) I birthed at birthing centre stayed at home until I felt that things were moving quite quickly and 2 hours after I got to birthing centre she was born (using one puff of gas and air which I tried and then realised that I didnt like how it made me feel so threw it away lol also at home used tens machine which I think really helped.) also only pushed for a matter of minutes with her :-D

Given the fantastic experience I had last year at birthing centre this year im staying at home to birth and cannot wait  no more babies for me after this one and to do it in my home, drug free, totally aware and able to remember everything (oh and after id given birth to my daughter I was also full of energy and in no pain at all with NO DRUGS) :-D I really would recommend drug free it was the most amazing experience EVER :-D xxx


----------



## sarah1980

Nikki_d72 said:


> for me, it's about doing things as nature intended, as I beleive all the narcotic-based pain releif has a negative impact on the delicate balance of hormones orchestrating labour and I don't want to mess with that.
> 
> I also don't want my baby exposed to those kind of drugs - unfortunately I gave in last time and agreed to pethidine and later had an epi with augmentation drugs and the whole spiral got out of hand and I ended up with a section.
> 
> The peth was meant to "help me relax enough to let me dilate" but stopped my labour entirely and the sleepy wee baby I ended up with (after having to get her cut out of me), who wouldn't feed for 16 hours was evidence enough for me to never want to go down that route again.
> 
> It's crazy, I spent all my pregnancy not so much as taking a paracetamol or a sip of alcohol and then let them give us narcotics during the birth! I got caught in a moment of weakness and wish I hadn't. I refused the morphine after the section too, as I was sure it would go through my breast milk and I was in agony, but it just shows you how your decisions are not always straight whilst in the throes of labour - reason enough to have a birth plan prior or someone well-briefed in your wishes who will advocate for you.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd stress about G&A, as it leaves your system immediately, but I don't think it's available in NZ for HB so I'll do without it - I think, for me, it was too easy to depend on in the false sense that it was getting me though, instead of beleiving in my own ability and it made me hyperventillate a bit, too!
> 
> I want to be as present as possible for my birth and remember every single detail as well as I can, especially as I was robbed of my first one and was the last to hold her.
> 
> There will be many different reasons to go med-free but these are my main ones.

^^^ I couldn't put it better!!!! :flower:

Sarah


----------



## Bumpontherun

Thanks everyone, that's given me lots to think about. I did actually feel empowered by my last birth. I went in knowing that above everything I didn't want an epidural and I did not want an instrumental delivery. I know that a huge part of me not having those things was due to my own determination and my wonderful husband and midwifes advocacy of my wishes. 

I don't know if I'll have another baby though and I do feel I'd just like to be myself completely throughout labour - I hate it when my husband talks about the gibberish I was talking whilst I was in labour before, I hate that I genuinely can't remember what transition feels like, I hate that I can't remember how many internals I had. I don't feel angry at anyone or that I didn't get the care I wanted I just wish I could remember:shrug:

Thanks so much for taking the time to answer:flower:


----------



## madasa

Here's my take on it :D

A lot of docs don't like you to have an epi or narcotic type pain relief very close to the actual birth, because it can affect how effectively you push and/or affect the baby (make them sleepy, increase the risk of breathing or feeding problems).

Labour starts waaaaay before you feel it. For most people, when you do feel it, it's mild at first. It's more intense gradually. Your tolerance builds with it. Your beta-endorphins (the body's natural painkillers) build with it. When you mute the pain, your endorphins pack their bags and go home. "Hey, we're not needed anymore. TTFN!" Then, when the docs want to turn the epi down or off, or when the last shot of narcotics wears off and you can't have any more, the pain hits you like a wall. No gradual build up, no helpful endorphins (you laid them off, remember?) For me, with my first baby, it was like, short term gain, then a BIGGER dose of pain right at the end.

I found that with DS (first baby) I had lots of drugs (no epi, but I took everything else on offer!) to try to rid myself of the pain, only to suffer for weeks with a very painful recovery. This is because I was so off my face taht I couldn't move into good positions for pushing (so I was stuck on my back), I was not "present", I was not pushing effectively, I was so panicked and drugged up that I was not ABLE to help my MWs help me. Hardly surprising that it ended with an episiotomy and forceps. I was SO sore for WEEKS. I'd rather have the pain in LABOUR, when it builds gradually, comes in waves and has a definite purpose at the end, IYSWIM.

I think that the concept of "surrender" is hugely important to birth, and understated most of the time. Maybe it's just me, but I think that wanting all the drugs etc and "surrender" are at odds with each other in a very fundamental way.

Weirdly, when my second baby was born I had almost no drugs at all. I had some gas and air for the last hour or so (out of 16 hours). But I ENJOYED that birth way more than the first one! The recovery was also quick and much more comfortable. Less drugs, but LESS pain! Who'da thunk??? I'm not some weird martyr or something. Let's not forget that saying you don't want pain meds is NOT NOT NOT the same as saying you don't want pain RELIEF!! There are lots of ways of relieving discomfort in labour w/o drugs. :D


----------



## pester

madasa said:


> Let's not forget that saying you don't want pain meds is NOT NOT NOT the same as saying you don't want pain RELIEF!! :D

Love it. I think sometimes that gets lost. I want to avoid medication and the effect it would have on me and the baby. But I DO want pain relief.


----------



## jennijunni

I have had 4 unmedicated births, and it was the best thing I could have done for my children. In the States, we dont have the option of TENS or gas and air, we have narcotics, and epis. My first was a medicated, very uncontrolled birth. #2, I did not intend to go natural it just happened, best thing ever!! I love giving birth, I love the feeling of the baby descending, and getting to emerge into the world. I love how I feel following the birth of my babies. It is what is best. If you do decide to get meds, that is okay, whatever gets you through it. It is not a contest, but it will change you, that is for sure. Hugs!! GL!


----------



## NaturalMomma

There are lots of reasons why I went med-free and plan to again for future babies. 

1. I believe in as little intervention as possible in life, and that includes pregnancy and birth. 

2. I don't do well with medications (I have a chemcial imbalance)

3. I had Nubain and Epidural with ds1 and it sucked

4. I really wanted to feel giving birth, and it wasn't that bad, it was managable without anything

5. Birth is painful for a reason, it's to signal to your body to push baby out. It is also not painful for the entire labor, only a little bit of it and it's at the end

6. Giving birth feels amazing and you get such an onxytocin high afterwords, you won't get that with medications (maybe gas and air since it leaves your body so quickly)

7. While labor may last hours, it's really only a moment in time


----------



## Blah11

:shrug: Why have them when you don't need them? Last birth I felt I needed diamorphine to help me relax a bit. I had had terrible back contractions for 12 hours and just needed some rest before it was time to push. They did offer the epidural but I refused and asked for morphine instead. It helped me snooze between contractions and I don't regret it :) it wore off by the time I was ready to push and didn't make me sick as they gave an anti-emetic at the same time.
Hopefully this one will be facing the right way round and I won't need anything other than maybe a bit of gas and air.


----------



## Blah11

NaturalMomma said:


> There are lots of reasons why I went med-free and plan to again for future babies.
> 
> 1. I believe in as little intervention as possible in life, and that includes pregnancy and birth.
> 
> 2. I don't do well with medications (I have a chemcial imbalance)
> 
> 3. I had Nubain and Epidural with ds1 and it sucked
> 
> 4. I really wanted to feel giving birth, and it wasn't that bad, it was managable without anything
> 
> 5. Birth is painful for a reason, it's to signal to your body to push baby out. *It is also not painful for the entire labor, only a little bit of it and it's at the end*
> 6. Giving birth feels amazing and you get such an onxytocin high afterwords, you won't get that with medications (maybe gas and air since it leaves your body so quickly)
> 
> 7. While labor may last hours, it's really only a moment in time

Well, that's debatable, lol. I found pushing the easiest and less painful part by far. & Yes, with g&a you do still get the oxytocin high although most people don't use it to push anyway.


----------



## Blah11

Bumpontherun said:


> Thanks everyone, that's given me lots to think about. I did actually feel empowered by my last birth. I went in knowing that above everything I didn't want an epidural and I did not want an instrumental delivery. I know that a huge part of me not having those things was due to my own determination and my wonderful husband and midwifes advocacy of my wishes.
> 
> I don't know if I'll have another baby though and I do feel I'd just like to be myself completely throughout labour - I hate it when my husband talks about the gibberish I was talking whilst I was in labour before, I hate that I genuinely can't remember what transition feels like, I hate that I can't remember how many internals I had. I don't feel angry at anyone or that I didn't get the care I wanted I just wish I could remember:shrug:
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to answer:flower:

You may have been like that even without drugs. Its just how some people cope with the shock/pain of labour and birth. I didn't speak to anyone for about 12 hours of my labour. Literally didn't utter a word (only asking for some diamorphine). I didn't scream, I didn't talk.. nothing. I zoned out and focused on my breathing and that was my way of coping with the pain. I don't remember that much after maybe 8cm until I felt pushing urges then its clear as day :)


----------



## Weezie123

Not having any pain relief made me feel in control over a 12 hour labour! It also meant that when I was supposed to push it felt amazing to be able to do so. It's painful but we can all do it. I felt drugs would interfere in the natural process and make it harder not easier and would also make me less mobile. I was induced with pessaries and this made me even more determined to do the rest alone. My contractions stopped too soon so I pushed my baby out slowly with pure determination and didn't tear, if I had any pain relief I couldn't have done this safely, if at all.


----------



## Cazza89

I want to go as drug free as possible this time!

Last time I was exhausted and had pethadine (which made me sick) and an epi (which I was adamant I never wanted all through my pg) but I really do believe, well I know, that it slowed my labour down. My baby was big and got stuck...don't know if that was because of my tiny frame and him being big or if it was related to me having pain relief!? But my contractions stopped at one point, they had me on my back (which I now know is the worst position for giving birth-plus he never dropped for a long time!) They were asking me to push when I wasn't ready too. 
I enjoyed being in labour, but will be doing things VERY differently this time around!


----------



## pupsicle

For me it was because I wanted to be in control and aware of what was happening. I put gas&air as a last resort on my birth plan but my labour was only 5 hours long anyway and I was pushing within 30 minutes of getting to the hospital so had nothing.


----------



## xxembobxx

Blah11 said:


> Bumpontherun said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'll have another baby though and I do feel I'd just like to be myself completely throughout labour - I hate it when my husband talks about the gibberish I was talking whilst I was in labour before, I hate that I genuinely can't remember what transition feels like, I hate that I can't remember how many internals I had. I don't feel angry at anyone or that I didn't get the care I wanted I just wish I could remember:shrug::
> 
> You may have been like that even without drugs. Its just how some people cope with the shock/pain of labour and birth. I didn't speak to anyone for about 12 hours of my labour. Literally didn't utter a word (only asking for some diamorphine). I didn't scream, I didn't talk.. nothing. I zoned out and focused on my breathing and that was my way of coping with the pain. I don't remember that much after maybe 8cm until I felt pushing urges then its clear as day :)Click to expand...

I also zoned out a little, I think it was my way of coping, but I was definitely in control when the pushing started.
I had a baby at home without any medical care (it was a FAST labour) and since then I figured I had done it once without meds so could easily do it again. Have had 2 labours since with nothing, not even G&A (it makes me feel sick).
I have to admit though that I do have quite quick labours, if I had to endure 16+ hours of labour I don't think I'd be quite so willing to go without pain meds!
Not sure if it's the fact I went med-free or that I've had 4 babies :blush: but I felt very little discomfort after birth whereas with my first I was hobbling for about a week after! It was great to feel ok to get up and move about after and not feel pain.


----------



## Linzi

Blah11 said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> There are lots of reasons why I went med-free and plan to again for future babies.
> 
> 1. I believe in as little intervention as possible in life, and that includes pregnancy and birth.
> 
> 2. I don't do well with medications (I have a chemcial imbalance)
> 
> 3. I had Nubain and Epidural with ds1 and it sucked
> 
> 4. I really wanted to feel giving birth, and it wasn't that bad, it was managable without anything
> 
> 5. Birth is painful for a reason, it's to signal to your body to push baby out. *It is also not painful for the entire labor, only a little bit of it and it's at the end*
> 6. Giving birth feels amazing and you get such an onxytocin high afterwords, you won't get that with medications (maybe gas and air since it leaves your body so quickly)
> 
> 7. While labor may last hours, it's really only a moment in time
> 
> Well, that's debatable, lol. I found pushing the easiest and less painful part by far. & Yes, with g&a you do still get the oxytocin high although most people don't use it to push anyway.Click to expand...

I agree I didn't find the pushing stage painful at all, even when he was actually coming out i didn't feel any pain.

xxx


----------



## SyllyPoohBear

I also did it because I know it's not good for the baby. I wanted to do what was best for her and that was drug free. It was an amazing experience with power of an endurance that can't be explained just experienced. Also that the more interventions you have the more of a likely hood you have of something going wrong. There are plenty of ways to help with pain that make G&A or an epidural unnecessary. I do understand the desire for something since it is so readily available.. But if you and seriously considering it look into birth classes and having a Doula. They are amazing and terrific for natural birth and I wouldn't have made it without mine. :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

For me - I was much more worried about the disadvantages of the pain relief than of the actual pain!


----------



## special_kala

Ive had a full hospital labour with drips/epidural and near enough csection and now a HB with a few paracetamol and g&a.

Definitely prefer the less medical one. I was in control of my body and it felt amazing. After my HB i was straight up and perky chatting away to MW's, making jokes and enjoying baby wheras as after my first birth i cried for the first 4 hours and cpould barely talk


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've had 2 completely drug free labours (my last 2) and gunna do this one drug free too.

For me, it was accidental that I found out drug free is MUCH better! On my first 2, in hospital I had gas and air, I hardly remember anything about those 2 births, I was absolutely exhausted even tho they were only 6 and 3 hours long, and I felt out of it, and like I wasn't even there, kind of like I was in a dream, that I had no control over.

I did it like that again for my 2nd labour because I didn't realise it was the G&A making me feel like that, I assumed, it was just what labour was like!!

When it came to my 3rd, the labour was so quick that there wasn't time for even a paracetamol! I woke up at 3am having a massive contraction, jumped in the car, rushed to hospital and he was born at 3.20am... altho it was scary as hell, since my mum was driving me at over 100mph, while I was sat there in the car feeling my baby coming quickly down the birth canal, and desperately resisting the massive urge to push.. it showed me that it was the G&A that made my first 2 labours so awful!! and I vowed never to have it again!

So along comes my 4th labour.. which was just perfect! I now knew exactly what I wanted, and that it was my choice. So home water birth it was, using relaxation breathing techniques, and ofcourse, no pain relief. I felt completely in control of everything that was happening the whole time, it was just wonderful! My plan for this labour, is exactly the same... And for the first time, I'm really, really, really looking forward to labour, and can't wait!!


----------



## L Elise

I just want to test drive what the big man gave me before I see fit to start tampering with the whole process! :thumbup:


----------



## chuck

L Elise said:


> I just want to test drive what the big man gave me before I see fit to start tampering with the whole process! :thumbup:

LOL Brilliant


----------

